# The law of substitution



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I mentioned this the other day regarding obsessive DP thoughts so looked for a page that explains what it is and how it's done so it might help people. The best times to do this are when you are dozing or half-asleep. That's when your critical mind is at its quietest and the link to your subconscious the strongest.

https://www.makingpositivechanges.co.uk/the-law-of-substitution

Rather than stating something like, "I am healthy and happy," which might not be true, I find it better to ask, "Imagine I am healthy and happy, how would that feel?" which is only a suggestion. It doesn't involve force or willpower, but gentle prompting. Don't try to visualize, just build on a general sense of how you wish to be as though it has already happened.


----------

